# 

## arkogol

Co sądzicie o pustakach Porotherm 30? Powiem szczerze, że porwałem się z motyką na słońce i już je kupiłem. Niedawno na innym forach budowlanych  przeczytałem wiele niepochlebnych komentarzy, że jest to jeden z gorszych materiałów do budowy. Dajcie znać co o tym sądzicie?


Pozdrawiam A.G.

----------


## heine84

mnie już tu nie ma..

----------


## Hova

> CO mamy Ci powiedzieć? Na jakie pytania odpowiedzieć? Dziadki i z kamienia, gliny, i bóg wie czego jeszcze budowali....
> Kupiłeś najgorsze dziadostwo, z tego sie nie da budować, jedynie można dać psu do zabawy...
> 
> Taka opinia Cie zadowala? Na temat porothermu było już chyba wszystko napisane  Poszukaj troche, na forum jest wszystko i łatwo to wyszukać !
> 
> edit: Dobre pustaki


Tu masz trochę suchych faktów: http://www.wienerberger.pl/porotherm...=1119356883967

A co do opinii to Porotherm ma podobnie jak beton komórkowy - milion zwolenników i milion przeciwników  :smile:  Ja się akurat zaliczam do zwolenników - mam dom postawiony w systemie dryfix i nie mam żadnych kłopotów z tymi ścianami - system pozwala budować szybko i bezproblemowo, jest szczególnie dobry jak się buduje w systemie gospodarczym. Coś jeszcze chcesz wiedzieć?  :smile:

----------


## wiosenna tęcza

Też jestem zwolenniczką. Chociaż nie mam specjalnie pomysłu, co odpisywać na takie pytanie. Na forum jest 40 stron wątków o porothermie...

----------


## _olo_

Chyba najlepszy z porothermów wymiar, idzie na tym zrobić obmurówkę z pustaka 8cm i pozostaje jeszcze 22 na wieniec stropowy gdy na 25 trzeba już szalować deskami a przy tym cenowo chyba dość dobrze wypada. 

I jeszcze jedna zaleta w stosunku do popularniejszych 25 - jak ci się okaże, że się ekipa z ławami lub ścianami fundamentowymi trochę minęła z kątami to można "ponaciągać" bo jest 5cm zapasu podczas gdy 25-ka w takich przypadkach wisi już w powietrzu zmniejszając roboczą część grubości ściany.

Nic tylko dobra, dokładna ekipa i murować.

----------


## alaskrabska

> Chyba najlepszy z porothermów wymiar


Nam też tak doradzano w składzie budowlanym  :smile:  Poza tym po dołożeniu kilku centymetrów wełny mineralnej (u nas będzie 8 cm). Parametry cieplne są już naprawdę dobre, przy stosunkowo cienkim murze... U nas budowa idzie z pustaków profi i raczej "naciąganie" o którym piszesz nie wchodzi w grę, ale liczę że moja ekipa jest jednak z tych dokładnych i fachowych...  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## brylekpl

> Nam też tak doradzano w składzie budowlanym  Poza tym po dołożeniu kilku centymetrów wełny mineralnej (u nas będzie 8 cm). Parametry cieplne są już naprawdę dobre, przy stosunkowo cienkim murze... U nas budowa idzie z pustaków profi i raczej "naciąganie" o którym piszesz nie wchodzi w grę, ale liczę że moja ekipa jest jednak z tych dokładnych i fachowych...


ja uwazam ze lepszy jest 25, poniewaz jest tanszy a cegla izolacji nie zastapi. lepiej jest dac ciensza nieco sciane i dolozyc izolacji. swoja droga 8 cm to b. skromnie..... generalnie porotherm jest jednym z lepszych materiaow ceramicznych. ja w kazdym razie jestem za 24-25 cm a na to welna/styro do ocieplania.

----------


## _olo_

A jak ci wieńce powyciska przy laniu stropu to potem ekipa od dociepleń sklina na czym świat stoi bo im betony poza lico ściany wyłażą. Na 30-ce można sie pokusić o obmurówkę i problemu nie ma.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale argument... To trzeba się przyłożyć do szalunku.
Ta 30-tka, to ni pies, ni wydra. Ocieplać trzeba, a niepotrzebnie ściana grubsza (i droższa) o te 6 cm

----------


## piotrek0m

> A jak ci wieńce powyciska przy laniu stropu to potem ekipa od dociepleń sklina na czym świat stoi bo im betony poza lico ściany wyłażą. Na 30-ce można sie pokusić o obmurówkę i problemu nie ma.


Jak sie zastosuje kształtki wieńcowe, to nic nie powyciska...

----------


## _olo_

> Jak sie zastosuje kształtki wieńcowe, to nic nie powyciska...


One tyle kosztują ile wynosi ta różnica pomiedzy 25 a 30 a ten drugi ma tez inne zalety jak o 35% lepsza izolacyjność.

----------


## brylekpl

> A jak ci wieńce powyciska przy laniu stropu to potem ekipa od dociepleń sklina na czym świat stoi bo im betony poza lico ściany wyłażą. Na 30-ce można sie pokusić o obmurówkę i problemu nie ma.


jak sie dobrze zrobi to nic nie powyciska. a jak ci domurowke rozwali, albo meteoryt spadnie?

----------


## imrahil

bez sensu kupować drogie bloczki 30 cm, które potem trzeba ocieplać. lepiej i taniej ściana 18-25 cm i więcej ocieplenia.

----------


## marek_czeczot

Ściana 18 cm jako zewnętrzna? No to nie wiem ile tego ocieplenia musiałbyś tam rzucić... Niby porotherm ma pustak 18,8 na ściany zewnętrzne, ale ja bym jednak czegoś takiego sobie nie zafundował. Wyobraź sobie, że z jakiegoś powodu lekko uszkodzisz ocieplenie zewnętrzne (pukniesz czymś twardym i ciężkim, żona wjedzie autem, itp...) i całą izolacyjność szlag trafi. Dlatego moim zdaniem dla własnej wygody i bezpieczeństwa lepiej mieć mniej docieplenia i jak najwięcej ściany... Poza tym patrzenie tylko na koszty budowy jest złudne. Często zdarza się tak, że osoby, które chciały "trochę" przyoszczędzić na materiale po dwóch sezonach plują sobie w brodę, że jednak nie było warto. Moim zdaniem PTH30 + kilka cm ocieplenia to bardzo rozsądne rozwiązanie. Czy bardziej rozsądne niż porotherm 25? Tego nie wiem. Ale na pewno lepsza 30-tka niż 18,8 i pierdylion cm docieplenia!

----------


## Łukasz80

> Ściana 18 cm jako zewnętrzna? No to nie wiem ile tego ocieplenia musiałbyś tam rzucić... Niby porotherm ma pustak 18,8 na ściany zewnętrzne, ale ja bym jednak czegoś takiego sobie nie zafundował. Wyobraź sobie, że z jakiegoś powodu lekko uszkodzisz ocieplenie zewnętrzne (pukniesz czymś twardym i ciężkim, żona wjedzie autem, itp...) i całą izolacyjność szlag trafi. Dlatego moim zdaniem dla własnej wygody i bezpieczeństwa lepiej mieć mniej docieplenia i jak najwięcej ściany... Poza tym patrzenie tylko na koszty budowy jest złudne. Często zdarza się tak, że osoby, które chciały "trochę" przyoszczędzić na materiale po dwóch sezonach plują sobie w brodę, że jednak nie było warto. Moim zdaniem PTH30 + kilka cm ocieplenia to bardzo rozsądne rozwiązanie. Czy bardziej rozsądne niż porotherm 25? Tego nie wiem. Ale na pewno lepsza 30-tka niż 18,8 i pierdylion cm docieplenia!


...ale zauwaz, ze grubsza sciana, a mniej ocieplenia nie da dobrego U sciany. W przypadku gdy pojdziesz w strone cienszej sciany a grubszego ocieplenia parametr U bedzie duzo lepszy...
PS. 18,8 na sciane to za malo to fakt.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ściana 18 cm jako zewnętrzna? No to nie wiem ile tego ocieplenia musiałbyś tam rzucić... Niby porotherm ma pustak 18,8 na ściany zewnętrzne, ale ja bym jednak czegoś takiego sobie nie zafundował. Wyobraź sobie, że z jakiegoś powodu lekko uszkodzisz ocieplenie zewnętrzne (pukniesz czymś twardym i ciężkim, żona wjedzie autem, itp...) i całą izolacyjność szlag trafi. Dlatego moim zdaniem dla własnej wygody i bezpieczeństwa lepiej mieć mniej docieplenia i jak najwięcej ściany... Poza tym patrzenie tylko na koszty budowy jest złudne. Często zdarza się tak, że osoby, które chciały "trochę" przyoszczędzić na materiale po dwóch sezonach plują sobie w brodę, że jednak nie było warto. Moim zdaniem PTH30 + kilka cm ocieplenia to bardzo rozsądne rozwiązanie. Czy bardziej rozsądne niż porotherm 25? Tego nie wiem. Ale na pewno lepsza 30-tka niż 18,8 i pierdylion cm docieplenia!


18cm ściany nośnej silikatowej i 20cm docieplenia (styro grafit) daje współczynnik U = 0,145W/m2K. Porotherm miałby jeszcze lepszy.
30cm porothermu i 8cm docieplenia daje współczynnik U = 0,25  W/m2K

To jest bardzo duża różnica.

Rozbawia mnie  to zdanie:





> Wyobraź sobie, że z jakiegoś powodu lekko uszkodzisz ocieplenie zewnętrzne (pukniesz czymś twardym i ciężkim, żona wjedzie autem, itp...) i całą izolacyjność szlag trafi


Wjeżdżasz autem w scianę, robisz wgniotkę w styropianie i tracisz CAŁĄ izolacyjność ??
 :smile:   :smile:  możesz przybliżyć w jaki sposób to się niby dzieje ? 
 :smile: 





> PS. 18,8 na sciane to za malo to fakt.


Porothermu bym takiego raczej nie dał, ale są mocniejsze materiały.

----------


## asolt

> Ściana 18 cm jako zewnętrzna? No to nie wiem ile tego ocieplenia musiałbyś tam rzucić... Niby porotherm ma pustak 18,8 na ściany zewnętrzne, ale ja bym jednak czegoś takiego sobie nie zafundował. Wyobraź sobie, że z jakiegoś powodu lekko uszkodzisz ocieplenie zewnętrzne (pukniesz czymś twardym i ciężkim, żona wjedzie autem, itp...) i całą izolacyjność szlag trafi. Dlatego moim zdaniem dla własnej wygody i bezpieczeństwa lepiej mieć mniej docieplenia i jak najwięcej ściany... Poza tym patrzenie tylko na koszty budowy jest złudne. Często zdarza się tak, że osoby, które chciały "trochę" przyoszczędzić na materiale po dwóch sezonach plują sobie w brodę, że jednak nie było warto. Moim zdaniem PTH30 + kilka cm ocieplenia to bardzo rozsądne rozwiązanie. Czy bardziej rozsądne niż porotherm 25? Tego nie wiem. Ale na pewno lepsza 30-tka niż 18,8 i pierdylion cm docieplenia!


Powiem tak, obowiązku jak najlepszego ocieplenia jeszcze u nas nie ma, wystarczy się zmieścic w ze wsp U<0,3 dla scian zewnętrznych bo tak mówią WT.
Jezeli ktoś chce płacic drozej za ogrzewanie to jego sprawa. Któz bogatemu zabroni?. Zmieni się to w 2020 roku bo wtedy wejdzie w zycie dyrektywa UE o budownictwie zeroenergetycznym, ale do tej pory mozna słabo ocieplac, kilka cm ocieplenia to było 20 lat temu, gdzie ten rozsądek przy takim rozwiazaniu?

----------


## _olo_

> Porothermu bym takiego raczej nie dał, ale są mocniejsze materiały.


I silikat i porotherm mają niby wystarczającą wytrzymałość przy tych 18cm, nawet pewnie połowa tej wytrzymałości by wystarczyła, zwłaszcza, że do obliczeń wg PN przyjmuje się znacznie mniej ze względu na różne czynniki, np porotherm 15Mpa obliczeniową wytrzymałość o ile pamiętam ma 3,3Mpa przy murowaniu na zaprawy cienkowarstwowe.

Ja bym jednak nie budował nigdy ściany nośnej cieńszej niż 25 a najlepiej 30cm lub więcej ze względu na te czynniki właśnie - niedokładności wykonania muru, odchylenia od pionu, niepokrywanie się ścian nośnych w 100% z fundamentami, skłonność do wyboczenia, sporo błędów i innych czynników można podczas budowy popełnić i grubszy mur je wybacza. No chyba, że się buduje dom co ma 2,7m wysokości i dach to można i z 15-ki wybudować.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja bym jednak nie budował nigdy ściany nośnej cieńszej niż 25 a najlepiej 30cm lub więcej ze względu na te czynniki właśnie - niedokładności wykonania muru, odchylenia od pionu, niepokrywanie się ścian nośnych w 100% z fundamentami, skłonność do wyboczenia, sporo błędów i innych czynników można podczas budowy popełnić i grubszy mur je wybacza. No chyba, że się buduje dom co ma 2,7m wysokości i dach to można i z 15-ki wybudować.


Moment, ale Ty jesteś inwestorem, który sam buduje, czy wykonawcą ?
Bo jeśli to pierwsze, to jeszcze rozumiem takie zastrzeżenia, ale jeśli to drugie, to...

Ja akurat buduję parterówkę, więc 18-tka silikatu to dla mnie idealny materiał, ale mój KB, jak sprawdził dokładność wykonania ścian, to stwierdził, że jeszcze ze dwie kondygnacje można by tak pociągnąć.
Mam płacić za grubszy mur, żeby "wybaczał błędy" ??

----------


## piotrek0m

> ... ale mój KB, jak sprawdził dokładność wykonania ścian, to stwierdził, że jeszcze ze dwie kondygnacje można by tak pociągnąć.
> Mam płacić za grubszy mur, żeby "wybaczał błędy" ??


Dokładnie... jakimś nieporozumieniem jest tolerowanie błędów ekipy która bierze za swoją prace grube pieniądze. U mnie np. przekątne budynku na ponad 14 metrach są w dokładności poniżej 1 cm (w tym też jest ugięcie miary), wymiary ścian wykonane w dokładności kilku milimetrów... Tak więc dokładne murowanie jest możliwe. Nieporozumieniem jest płacić ekipie i jeszcze płacić za materiał żeby zatuszować błędy wykonania.

Pobliski deweloper buduje budynek 2,5 kondygnacji z bloczka 18 cm... ale wiadomo, że taki to po najmniejszych kosztach leci.

----------


## brylekpl

> Ściana 18 cm jako zewnętrzna? No to nie wiem ile tego ocieplenia musiałbyś tam rzucić... Niby porotherm ma pustak 18,8 na ściany zewnętrzne, ale ja bym jednak czegoś takiego sobie nie zafundował. Wyobraź sobie, że z jakiegoś powodu lekko uszkodzisz ocieplenie zewnętrzne (pukniesz czymś twardym i ciężkim, żona wjedzie autem, itp...) i całą izolacyjność szlag trafi. Dlatego moim zdaniem dla własnej wygody i bezpieczeństwa lepiej mieć mniej docieplenia i jak najwięcej ściany... Poza tym patrzenie tylko na koszty budowy jest złudne. Często zdarza się tak, że osoby, które chciały "trochę" przyoszczędzić na materiale po dwóch sezonach plują sobie w brodę, że jednak nie było warto. Moim zdaniem PTH30 + kilka cm ocieplenia to bardzo rozsądne rozwiązanie. Czy bardziej rozsądne niż porotherm 25? Tego nie wiem. Ale na pewno lepsza 30-tka niż 18,8 i pierdylion cm docieplenia!


nie zapomnij ze gruboscia sciany osiagniesz co najwyzej gowniane ocieplenie a w zasadze zadne. do osciplania jest material izolacyjny.

----------


## _olo_

> nie zapomnij ze gruboscia sciany osiagniesz co najwyzej gowniane ocieplenie a w zasadze zadne. do osciplania jest material izolacyjny.


I co mają na taki tekst powiedzieć posiadacze ciepłych domków ze ścianami jednowarstwowymi ?

----------


## asolt

> I co mają na taki tekst powiedzieć posiadacze ciepłych domków ze ścianami jednowarstwowymi ?


A co mają powiedzieć?, chwalić sie ze sie zostało wpuszczonym w kanał nie ma co, "ciepłych domów" ?

----------


## paroofka

> I co mają na taki tekst powiedzieć posiadacze ciepłych domków ze ścianami jednowarstwowymi ?


Powiedzą że kolega wyżej ma małe pojęcie na temat nowoczesnego budownictwa  :smile:  Domy ze ścianami jednowarstwowymi (np. z pustaków ceramicznych) mają parametry przenikalności cieplnej na poziomie 0,3 (Porotherm 44). Co to oznacza w praktyce? Że dom po pierwsze spełnia wszystkie normy i że nie płaci się za jego ogrzewanie absurdalnych kwot. Na plus dodam, że buduje się go szybciej i nie trzeba wymieniać co kilkanaście lat docieplenia i robić elewacji - co też jest dodatkowym kosztem! Ale... ja się już przyzwyczaiłem do hejterzenia w tej sprawie przez zwolenników budownictwa zeroenergetycznego. Nie mam zamiaru polemizować z takimi ludźmi, bo tego rodzaju budownictwo jest mi po prostu bardzo dalekie, nie chciałbym posiadać takiego domu i dyskusja nie ma po prostu sensu. Dlatego napiszę tylko, że jest mnóstwo plusów ścian jednowarstwowych, a realne straty ciepła pochodzą głównie z okien, pokrycia dachowego i marnej wentylacji. Ale jak ktoś lubi mieszkać w bunkrze i mieć złudzenia, że nic mu nie ucieka - proszę bardzo  :big grin: 

Proszę, można śmiało hejtować  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Dla mnie ściana 44cm to właśnie bunkier  :wink: 
A nie buduję dla norm, tylko dla swojego portfela, który będzie musiał udźwignąć rosnące ceny nośników energii, a także spadek dochodów (emerytura). Stąd też dbam o każdy element domu. 
Ładowanie pieniędzy w trzyszybowe pakiety okienne, wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła, skrupulatne docieplenie stropu, przy pozostawieniu U=0,3 ścian jest dla mnie co najmniej osobliwością.

----------


## _olo_

> Dla mnie ściana 44cm to właśnie bunkier 
> A nie buduję dla norm, tylko dla swojego portfela, który będzie musiał udźwignąć rosnące ceny nośników energii, a także spadek dochodów (emerytura). Stąd też dbam o każdy element domu. 
> Ładowanie pieniędzy w trzyszybowe pakiety okienne, wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła, skrupulatne docieplenie stropu, przy pozostawieniu U=0,3 ścian jest dla mnie co najmniej osobliwością.


Racja, ale dla mnie np solidność konstrukcji jest równie ważna jak nie ważniejsza jak energooszczędność a powiedzmy sobie szczerze - 30-44cm to solidne mury (no chyba, że to BK to nigdy nie będą dla mnie solidne), 18cm to raczej filigranowe, minimalistyczne, na styk.

----------


## fotohobby

A jakie zarzuty możesz postawić konstrukcji z silikatu 18cm ?
Chwieje się ? Trzęsie, gdy trzaśniesz oknem ? Rozpadnie po 10 latach ??

Uderz młotem pełny bloczek silikatowy, a potem pustak z ceremiki porotyzowanej. 
Potem może  zrzuć ten bloczek na twarde podłoże.
Który będzie wyglądał lepiej ?

Przecież logiczne jest, że z mocniejszego materiału ściany mogą być cieńsze. 
Silikat jest mocniejszy od ceramiki porotyzowanej, więc można stawiać ściany o mniejszej grubości, które wbrew twym irracjonalnym obawom są tak samo trwałe.

Pytałem już raz, ale nie odpowiedziałeś - pisujesz tu jaki budujący własnoręcznie inwestor, czy wykonawca ?

----------


## _olo_

> Pytałem już raz, ale nie odpowiedziałeś - pisujesz tu jaki budujący własnoręcznie inwestor, czy wykonawca ?


Nie wiem co to ma do rzeczy, ale skoro chcesz wiedzieć to buduje w tej chwili sam z pustaka 25 i jeżeli będę jeszcze kiedyś budował inny dom (bo jak powszechnie wiadomo pierwszy się buduje dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela a dopiero trzeci dla siebie) to raczej zdecyduje się na ceramikę 30 lub 38, chyba, że będzie to parterówka, wtedy cokolwiek, nawet najtańszy pustak żużlobetonowy się nada.
To jest moja opinia a każdy niech sobie buduje z czego chce.

----------


## fotohobby

Zastanawiałem się po prostu, czy pisząc o zaletach grubych ścian w kontekście braku pionów ścian i osi fundamentów, pisałeś to z pozycji inwestora, czy wykonawcy.
Ja budując kolejny dom, nawet jeśli miałby dwie pełne kondygnacje, nadal pozostałbym przy zestawie płyta fundamentowa + silikat 18cm

----------


## _olo_

Gdybym był wykonawcą to bym sobie bardzo chwalił i chciał używać porothermu 25 bo praca z nim łatwa, lekka i przyjemna, ale jak widzę swoje h > 3,5 wolnostojące ściany szczytowe o grubości 25 (wiec i tak relatywnie niskie bo dom wąski) i na nich oparte płatwie dachu, który zawsze jednak może pracować to mi się sierść jeży, do tego podatność ścian 25 na wyboczenie a na ścianach parteru oparte 2 stropy i 2,5 kondygnacji, może przesadzam ale na oko to mi nie pasuje  :smile: 

Dla tego między innymi wolałbym grubsze pustaki i dach kopertowy bez ścian szczytowych, najlepiej bez ścian kolankowych, 2 pełne kondygnacje + ewentualnie piwnice, taki będzie ten drugi - dla przyjaciela  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Irracjonalne obawy.
Zmień podejscie, bo ci się będzie niekomfortowo mieszkało.

----------


## mic81

e tam chłopaki ja stawiam jeszcze chudsze 15 cm lanego betonu w obudowie ze styro   :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Mieszkałem w takim przez 8 lat.
15cm żelbetu, tylko bez styro  :wink: . 
I to na 10. piętrze 

Może dlatgo nie mam lęków przed cieńkimi murami 
 :wink:

----------


## _olo_

> Mieszkałem w takim przez 8 lat.
> 15cm żelbetu, tylko bez styro . 
> I to na 10. piętrze 
> 
> Może dlatgo nie mam lęków przed cieńkimi murami


Aha, i tu jest ogromna różnica, żelbet jest o wiele, wiele odporniejszy na wyboczenia niż murowana ścianka a dodatkowo jest konstrukcja usztywniona poprzecznymi ścianami z tego samego materiału co pokój więc średnio co 3m pewnie  :wink:  a wytrzymałość na ściskanie też zupełnie inna i pokój nad pokojem, ściana nad ścianą, ono nad oknem, żadnych fanaberii i skomplikowanych rozkładów obciążeń, ale racja, 10 pięter to i tak sporo jak na 15cm i dokładność PRL-u, że też to stoi i to dobre kilkadziesiąt już lat  :smile:  .
Cóż, ja wole coś przez co jak czołg przejedzie lub pijany traktorzysta po żniwach to zostanie dziura ale się nie zawali  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Cóż, ja wole coś przez co jak czołg przejedzie lub pijany traktorzysta po żniwach to zostanie dziura ale się nie zawali



Grubość muru ma tu akurat marginalne znaczenie  :wink:

----------


## brylekpl

> Powiedzą że kolega wyżej ma małe pojęcie na temat nowoczesnego budownictwa  Domy ze ścianami jednowarstwowymi (np. z pustaków ceramicznych) mają parametry przenikalności cieplnej na poziomie 0,3 (Porotherm 44). Co to oznacza w praktyce? Że dom po pierwsze spełnia wszystkie normy i że nie płaci się za jego ogrzewanie absurdalnych kwot. Na plus dodam, że buduje się go szybciej i nie trzeba wymieniać co kilkanaście lat docieplenia i robić elewacji - co też jest dodatkowym kosztem! Ale... ja się już przyzwyczaiłem do hejterzenia w tej sprawie przez zwolenników budownictwa zeroenergetycznego. Nie mam zamiaru polemizować z takimi ludźmi, bo tego rodzaju budownictwo jest mi po prostu bardzo dalekie, nie chciałbym posiadać takiego domu i dyskusja nie ma po prostu sensu. Dlatego napiszę tylko, że jest mnóstwo plusów ścian jednowarstwowych, a realne straty ciepła pochodzą głównie z okien, pokrycia dachowego i marnej wentylacji. Ale jak ktoś lubi mieszkać w bunkrze i mieć złudzenia, że nic mu nie ucieka - proszę bardzo 
> 
> Proszę, można śmiało hejtować


Dzisiaj taka sciana normy spelnia, za 10 lat juz ich nie spełni. ja dlugo rozwazałem budowe scian 1w z pustakow 44, zdecydowałem sie jednak na 2w. Przekonal mnie glownie temat dokladnosci. Przy tkaich scianach ryzyko popelnienia błedu jest b duze i nie da sie go naprawic bez rozbierania scian. pozatym argumet czlowieka robiacego cert energetyczne przeknal mnie ostatecznie - na 10 w 9 jest masa mostkow poprzez pogrubione spoiny, narozniki lub niedajborze niesystemowe wience...
scian 2w to najbezpieczniejsza opcja. a co do izolacji terminccznej - oczywiscie co ci da dodatkowe 5 cm pustaka skoro i tak cale cieplo ucieka mostkiem na spoinie.

----------


## swierczek

Samodzielne budowanie domu dwupiętrowego z silikatu to męka i zgrzytanie zębami... Ekipy też pewnie tego nie lubią i liczą więcej kasy, bo to ciężka robota.

Natomiast co do wytrzymałości porothermu 25 to moim zdaniem nie ma się czym przejmować, bo wytrzymałość tego materiału i odporność na ściskanie jest sporo wyższa niż domu jednorodzinnego. Przecież z porothermu powstają całe osiedla mieszkaniowe - i to raczej nie te najtańsze, tylko te lekko ekskluzywne  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Samodzielne budowanie domu dwupiętrowego z silikatu to męka i zgrzytanie zębami... Ekipy też pewnie tego nie lubią i liczą więcej kasy, bo to ciężka robota.


Tanio lekko i przyjemnie to "tylko w erze" lub u TB

----------


## piotrek0m

> [...] ale jak widzę swoje h > 3,5 wolnostojące ściany szczytowe o grubości 25 (wiec i tak relatywnie niskie bo dom wąski) i na nich oparte płatwie dachu, który zawsze jednak może pracować to mi się sierść jeży, do tego podatność ścian 25 na wyboczenie a na ścianach parteru oparte 2 stropy i 2,5 kondygnacji, może przesadzam ale na oko to mi nie pasuje


W pobliżu deweloper buduje szeregówkę 2,5 kondygnacji z bloczka 18 cm !! Dach dwuspadowy. Stropów też nikt wodą nie polewał, a upały były całkiem solidne tego roku... i ktoś to kupi i zakładam, że ściany mu się nie wyboczą.

----------


## _olo_

> W pobliżu deweloper buduje szeregówkę 2,5 kondygnacji z bloczka 18 cm !! Dach dwuspadowy. Stropów też nikt wodą nie polewał, a upały były całkiem solidne tego roku... i ktoś to kupi i zakładam, że ściany mu się nie wyboczą.


Słusznie zauważyłeś - deweloper, zwłaszcza w kontekście tego stropu. Deweloper robi po najniższych kosztach bo tu chodzi o możliwie wysoki zysk dewelopera, zapewne i paleta cementu mu wystarczyła na pół szeregowca i też się nie zawali.
Jak ktoś buduje dla siebie to już inaczej na to patrzy.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Słusznie zauważyłeś - deweloper, zwłaszcza w kontekście tego stropu. Deweloper robi po najniższych kosztach bo tu chodzi o możliwie wysoki zysk dewelopera, zapewne i paleta cementu mu wystarczyła na pół szeregowca i też się nie zawali.
> Jak ktoś buduje dla siebie to już inaczej na to patrzy.


Czy nie chodzi tu tylko o samopoczucie psychiczne inwestora? Deweloper buduje tanio - ale domy stoją i się nie walą, ludzie w nich mieszkają, bloki wielopiętrowe też buduje tanio i one też stoją. Ja buduję "drogo", stropy polewam wodą, nad każdą ryską skurczową się roztrząsam, wszelkie odstępstwa od projektu śnią mi się po nocach, myślę o dawno zamkniętych etapach i się zastanawiam, czy coś można by zrobić lepiej?  Odrobina paranoi mi się udziela  :smile:  Ale już w opinii konstruktora, mój zepsuty podciąg by się  wcale nie zawalił, dach nie wpadłby do garażu - co najwyżej mógłby strop popękać przy ścianie w wyniku nierównomiernej pracy. No więc ja to przeliczam i poprawiam, a tymczasem w blokach miliony ludzi mają popękane sufity i traktują to jako normalne zjawisko, że tak być musi....

----------


## swierczek

Moim zdaniem to nie jest kwestia samopoczucia. Ja się trząsłem najpierw nad wyborem technologii (padło właśnie na porotherm), a potem nad wykonawcą, z którego w końcu zrezygnowałem i sam postawiłem ściany i stropy  :big tongue: .

Myślę że tu bardziej chodzi o świadomość po co się buduje dom. Jak coś robisz tylko dla siebie, to ci po prostu zależy. To trochę tak jak z własnym autem i służbówką - to drugie katujesz, bo ci nie zależy. A o swoje będziesz dbać jak głupi...

----------


## slawos

Witam.
Za ewentualne wyboczenie ściany odpowiada konstruktor projektu. On sprawdza dany przekrój czy jest wystarczający. Jeśli nie, wstawia się słupy żelbetowe usztywniające konstrukcję lub przenoszące większe ściskanie - i tak właśnie sie buduje wielopiętrowe bloki. Tam gdzie pustaki lub cegła nie jest w stanie przejąć obciążeń wstawia się zbrojony słup. Wszystkie prawie są projektowane jako szkieletowe z wypełnieniem z pustaka. Poza tym dodać chcę że równie ważne prócz pustaka czy bloczka jest jego zespojenie odpowiedniej wytrzymałości zaprawą lub klejem. Na wielu budowach ekipy robiące zaprawy w betoniarce robią to na oko. Raz M8 a raz M2. Mieszają czasem jak im wleci. Na to należy bardzo też uważać by zaprawa była odpowiedniej marki !!! Bo co z tego że bedzie pustak 15Mpa gr 40cm a położony na zaprawie z "piasku". Przy dużych rozpiętościach stropów też nie uniknie się "obwisu" Strop po odstęplowaniu obwisa zawsze kilka milimetrów. Po obciążeniu go wylewkami i obciążeniem użytkowym obwisa jeszcze bardziej - tzw "strzałka"  :wink:   Mogą więc się pojawić poziome pęknięcia na zewnętrznej stronie ściany gdzie pracuje wieniec. Taka jest statyka budowli i nic sie z tym nie zrobi. Czasem nierównomiernie osiada budynek i jako sztywna konstukcja zawsze gdzieś naprężenie się rozprężą i pęknie tu i tam. Obojętnie czy 25 czy 44 grubość ścian. Wydaje mi się również że buduje się domy jednorodzinne nie na 500lat. 3 pokolenia i burzymy bo remonty generalne kosztują więcej niż połowa wartości budowli. Lepiej też stosować energooszczędne materiały i inwestować w obniżanie kosztów eksploatacji popartymi odpowiednimi kalkulacjami. Bo czasem się nie opłaca.... Także wszystko w granicach rozsądku.
P.S Ja mam ściany z betonu komórkowego 40cm odm.400 o wsp.U=0,26. Ma wady bo jest miękki i słaby zaletą jest że metr kw wykończonej obustronnie ściany jest wiele tańszy od ściany ocieplanej styropianem i z kilkoma warstwami kleju oraz ma male straty cieplne.  Ile wytrzyma taka "licha" ściana jak mówię niektórzy? Ja tu wiekował nie bede a inni niech sie potem martwią. Konstruktor zaprojektował i ma wytrzymać. Ważne że są niskie koszty eksploatacji w korelacji do niskich nakładów inwestycyjnych. I to jest istota. Zawsze można dołożyć styropianu jak sie normy zmienią przy odnawianu elewacji...

----------


## _olo_

Fajny elaborat i jak słusznie zauważyłeś - raz wyjdzie murarzom zaprawa, raz nie, raz sie uda prosto wymurować innym razem nie bardzo, raz stoją ściany jak należy na fundamencie a raz ziemia je pochłonie zanim inwestor zobaczy. A nie każdy budujący to emeryt co stale ekipie patrzy na ręce. Nie ulega wątpliwości, ze cieńsza ściana jest bardziej podatna na kumulacje błędów wykonawczych bo konstruktor to ci i na 12cm zaprojektuje i obliczenia wyjdą z zapasem. To jest wszystko teoretyzowanie, praktyka na budowach jest przeróżna.

----------


## brylekpl

> Można i tak - ja też wziąłem ten element pod uwagę  Tylko że wiesz... Każdą ścianę trzeba wymurować dobrze - nie ma tak że do jednowarstwówki to się ekipa przykłada, a do dwuwarstwowej już nie bardzo, bo i tak się wszystko zgubi pod styropianem. Akurat mój szwagier usłyszał taką mądrość od majstra. Skończyli pracę na parterze, bo strach z takimi byłoby osadzać stropy...


generalmnie jest tak ze z dokladnoscia u ekip budowlanych roznie bywa. majac to na uwadze uwazam ze sciana 2w wybacza wiele bledow a ewentualne bledy daja sie latwo naprawic. w przypadku scian 1w juz nie. pozatym dochodzi temat systemowych nadprozy, wienca itp duzo mozliwosci popelnienia bledu...

----------


## Hova

> generalmnie jest tak ze z dokladnoscia u ekip budowlanych roznie bywa. majac to na uwadze uwazam ze sciana 2w wybacza wiele bledow a ewentualne bledy daja sie latwo naprawic. w przypadku scian 1w juz nie. pozatym dochodzi temat systemowych nadprozy, wienca itp duzo mozliwosci popelnienia bledu...


Masz rację... Chociaż akurat jak się buduje wszystko w jednym systemie, to uważam że znacznie trudniej jest coś spartaczyć. Akurat nadproża czy stropy w przypadku porothermu są dość precyzyjnie wykończone - u nas nie było np. problemów z osadzeniem pustaków stropowych na belkach, ale słyszałem też o takich wykonawcach, którzy się nie przejmowali poziomowaniem pustaków, bo przecież i tak się pod nadbetonem wszystko zgubi. Tyle tylko że taka super konstrukcja może przecież w każdej chwili się "ruszyć" i wtedy będziemy mieli popękany beton i zapadniętą posadzkę na wyższej kondygnacji. Niechlujstwo na budowie prędzej czy później wyjdzie na wierzch - tak uważam...

Poza tym - błąd a niechlujstwo to różnica! Każdy się może przecież pomylić. Ale jak te błędy wynikają z tego, że komuś się czegoś nie chciało dopilnować albo wykonawca jest właśnie przeświadczony że to taki błąd bez konsekwencji to sorry - ja bym takiego gonił z budowy!  :big grin:

----------


## arkogol

Witajcie, dzięki za wypowiedzi w moim temacie. Tak jak powiedziałem na początku buduję z Porotherm 30. Jak sądzicie, jakiej grubości dobrać docieplenie do tych pustaków, aby sumaryczny wskaźnik U był naprawdę opłacalny? Pozdrawiam Arek

----------


## imrahil

30 cm grafit  :wink: . a tak naprawdę to zależy co chcesz osiągnąć, czym będziesz ogrzewać dom itd.

----------


## arkogol

Dom będzie ogrzewany gazowo, a co chcę osiągnąć, oczywiście jak najlepszą temperaturę, jak najjmniejszym kosztem  :smile:  Planuję też wybrać okna o U=0.8 lub mniejszym.

----------


## marek_czeczot

> 30 cm grafit . a tak naprawdę to zależy co chcesz osiągnąć, czym będziesz ogrzewać dom itd.


Aż tyle na 30 cm Porotherm? To przecież w ogóle nie będzie funkcjonalne... Przy tak porządnym materiale wystarczyłoby ci 12-15 cm ocieplenia!

----------


## Hova

Pytanie jaki to jest dla Ciebie opłacalny wskaźnik U  :smile:  Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu schodzić poniżej U < 0,25, bo koszty robią się duże, a przecież to tylko mur i straty ciepła trzeba wyeliminować przede wszystkim przy oknach, wentylacjach i drzwiach... Ale wracając do tematu: generalnie 12 cm izolacja (styro z dodatkiem grafitu) będzie miała opór cieplny na poziomie 3,4 m2·K/W i przy założonym przez ciebie materiale wykorzystywanym do budowy ściany będzie to już U na poziomie 0,20. Przy szalonym poziomie 30 cm izolacji będziesz mieć U ściany na poziomie mniejszym niż 0,1. ALE! Jak ktoś już wyżej napisał - funkcjonalność takiego rozwiązania jest żadna! Widok z okna na styropian, do tego naprawdę spore koszty założenia tak grubej izolacji. A czy warto? Moim zdaniem nie. W rachunkach za ogrzewanie raczej też różnicy nie poczujesz.

----------


## מרכבה

> Pytanie jaki to jest dla Ciebie opłacalny wskaźnik U  Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu schodzić poniżej U < 0,25


 oczywiście że nie ..
ekipa co robi izolację, się nie pogniewa ... tylko krzyknie stówa za 1m^2 z materiałami ... stówa za biały EPS.
A zwiększanie kosztów ... jest tylko na materiale ... co jest śmiesznie mało 
bo ile ? a no 1,2 -1,4 zł za biały i 1,8 -2,0 zł za 1cm grubości grafitowego razy 1m^2 czy to dużo ... to skąd te legendarne koszty ? 




> . Przy szalonym poziomie 30 cm izolacji będziesz mieć U ściany na poziomie mniejszym niż 0,1. ALE! Jak ktoś już wyżej napisał - funkcjonalność takiego rozwiązania jest żadna!


 tak  to bardzo mądry gościu był .
Woli założyć pompę ciepłą gruntową. 




> Widok z okna na styropian, do tego naprawdę spore koszty założenia tak grubej izolacji.


 to nas oświeć jakie to koszty ... 
bo to jest różnica ile ? zamiast 12cm 32,4 zł licząc po 1,8 za cm grafitowego, gdzie ekipa bierze 30 i więcej za samą robotę .
za 12 cm wydasz ile 21,6 zł 1m^2 to dołożenie 32,4 zł kosztem nie jest ! najlepiej wydane zł .

Jak sobie "policzysz" co nie wierzę ... jaka będzie stała czasowa, lepsza takiego budynku, ile spadnie zapotrzebowanie na moc itp ... 
to pogadamy.
Przy dobrej izolacji zostaje samo CWU .. złączone z wentylacją mechaniczną np .
Okna fix lub samą szybę wprawia się w XPS'a  itp ... jeszcze izolacja która jeść nie woła ... krzywdy nie zrobiła.
Szczególnie jak ktoś bierze kredyt !
Spłaca raz, a nie dwa za jeszcze przeciętny dom.
Polecanie skupiania się na wentylacji i oknach to pół sukcesu, liczy się globalny efekt.
Rozmowę zaczynam od domu który potrzebuje 10 wat na m^2 przy temperaturze obliczeniowej danej strefy, już odpuszczę swoje -30 .
Koszt jest jedno razowy ... jest wątek o użytkowaniu budynku pasywnego który zbudowała J-J jak ktoś chce namacalnych dowodów.




> A czy warto? Moim zdaniem nie. W rachunkach za ogrzewanie raczej też różnicy nie poczujesz.


 tak oczywiście że nie .
Po co ubierać kurtkę ... w podkoszulku nie poczujesz różnicy.

----------


## seah

Porotherm 30 to był mój pierwszy pomysł na zakup. Obecnie otrzymałem trochę cegły od znajomych z rozbiórki i myślę jak to wkomponować i czy się da z innymi materiałami, bo na całość z cegły nie będzie mnie stać choć bardzo bym chciał. Polecam ciekawy artykuł: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/blog/por...ow-budowlanych jest w nim sporo wiadomości przekazanych w bardzo precyzyjny sposób.

----------


## marek_czeczot

Oho, widzę że kolega wyżej, zwolennik domu zeroenergetycznego tryska jadem... Chyba dyskusja jest zbędna - wiadomo, że dla Ciebie priorytetem zawsze będzie maksymalnie niska przepuszczalność termiczna. Ja się zgadzam z przedmówcą, że lepiej mieć łatwiejsze (czyli tańsze) wykonawstwo i cieńszy materiał.

Co do okien w XPS, to akurat mam złe doświadczenia - okna łatwo się wypaczają i wymagają regulacji na ościeżnicach. Być może to zjawisko mija po 2-3 latach jak już wszystko osiądzie, ale u mojego teścia w nowo wybudowanym domu była z nimi niestety gehenna. Poza tym co za różnica czy masz szybę licowaną do zewnętrznej krawędzi... Przy ścianie grubości 50-60 cm masz we wnętrzu domu niezłą wnękę. Moim zdaniem to nie wygląda fajnie!

----------


## grzeniu666

> lepiej mieć łatwiejsze wykonawstwo i cieńszy materiał.
> 
> mam złe doświadczenia - okna łatwo się wypaczają (...) może to zjawisko mija po 2-3 latach jak już wszystko osiądzie, ale u mojego teścia w nowo wybudowanym domu była z nimi niestety gehenna.


Raczej odwrotnie, lansujesz cieńsze wykonawstwo i łatwiejszy materiał... 

Też "puroterma-będziesz-pan-zadowolony" ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Oho, widzę że kolega wyżej, zwolennik domu zeroenergetycznego tryska jadem..


 sy sy syssssssy  :big tongue: 



> Poza tym co za różnica czy masz szybę licowaną do zewnętrznej krawędzi...


 oczywiście po co sobie głowę zawracać .
lepiej grzać .



> Przy ścianie grubości 50-60 cm masz we wnętrzu domu niezłą wnękę. Moim zdaniem to nie wygląda fajnie!


 przy zimnym domu mamy niezły kloc żelastwa pod oknem (grzejnik) też nie wygląda to dobrze .




> Co do okien w XPS, to akurat mam złe doświadczenia - okna łatwo się wypaczają i wymagają regulacji na ościeżnicach


 panie fix'y 
i do tego sama szyba ... nie potrzebujemy ramek ... 
http://oknotest.pl/okna-energooszczedne/rehau-geneo-phz już zaczyna docierać .. 
widzisz jak głęboko jest szyba ? widzisz ..

----------


## swierczek

Haha i zamiast dyskusji o Porothermie zrobiła się dyskusja o budownictwie pasywnym  :smile:   :smile:  Ja też nie jestem zwolennikiem grubaśnych ścian - moim zdaniem pół metra od lica ściany do szyby wewnątrz to przegięcie. Ale oczywiście co kto lubi. Ja mam u siebie Porotherm i podłogówkę, tak więc żadne żelastwo mi się nie majta pod oknem...  :big tongue:  A koszty ogrzewania na takim poziomie, że w ogóle nie zaprzątam sobie tym głowy.

----------


## paroofka

Jak w projekcie jest Porotherm to najlepiej przy tym zostać. Z doświadczenia wiem, że przeprojektowanie domu na inny materiał trwa sporo czasu i ogólnie pracownie trochę "zlewają" takich klientów. Pozostaje oczywiście pytanie, dlaczego jakieś 70% projektów w polsce jest pierwotnie na ceramikę? To wynika z tego, że z porothermu buduje się więcej jak połowę domów. A dzieje się tak, bo wbrew temu co mówią fanatycy domów pasywnych porotherm jest naprawdę bardzo dobrym materiałem, który daje ciepłą ścianę i bardzo dobre parametery aku. A w dodatku muruje się w tej technologii zdecydowanie najłatwiej... Ja zbudowałem dom w dużej części samodzielnie (z pomocą rodziny) i uważam, że nie dałbym sobie rady w innej technologii jak ceramika. Jak widziałem jak po sąsiedzku ekipy pierd... się z klejeniem betonu, to uznałem że dziękuję bardzo, wolę swoje pustaki!!  :big grin:

----------


## pradoslaw

Witam.

Mam takie pytanie (trochę odbiegające od tematu) - zdecydowałem się na budowę ścian z Porotherm 30 i mam pewne wątpliwości co do wysokości kondygnacji - w projekcie ma być (jeszcze nie ukończony) 264 cm (jest częściowe podpiwniczenie i poddasze - prawdopodobnie płyta lana na cały fundament), czyli 11 rzędów + kilka cm na zaprawę.
Teraz pytanie - czy nie jest to zbyt mało jeżeli myślałbym w przyszłości o ogrzewaniu podłogowym? Dołożenie kolejnego rzędu pustaków da ok. +/- 290 cm (z kolei trochę dużo) - czy jest jakieś pośrednie rozwiązanie? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## jedrek244

witaj,
264 rozumien ze to na gotowo w sensie z podlogami
jesli projekt jest jeszcze w trakcie
to dobrze przemysl zeby zostawic 15-20 cm na sam styro na podloge
pamietaj przy tym o oknie tarasowym, oknie kuchennym i drzwi
a wysokosc na gotowo zrob na 270cm

pzdr

----------


## _olo_

> Witam.
> 
> Mam takie pytanie (trochę odbiegające od tematu) - zdecydowałem się na budowę ścian z Porotherm 30 i mam pewne wątpliwości co do wysokości kondygnacji - w projekcie ma być (jeszcze nie ukończony) 264 cm (jest częściowe podpiwniczenie i poddasze - prawdopodobnie płyta lana na cały fundament), czyli 11 rzędów + kilka cm na zaprawę.
> Teraz pytanie - czy nie jest to zbyt mało jeżeli myślałbym w przyszłości o ogrzewaniu podłogowym? Dołożenie kolejnego rzędu pustaków da ok. +/- 290 cm (z kolei trochę dużo) - czy jest jakieś pośrednie rozwiązanie? Z góry dzięki.


Robi się tyle, ile jest w projekcie bo to ważny parametr. O parę cm pewnie nikt się nie będzie szczypał ale o kilkanaście to już nie wiadomo.
Ja miałem w projekcie również wysokość 264cm od podłogi do sufitu więc zrobiłem 11 pustaków co daje 275cm - 10 na wylewkę i styropian - 1 na tynk na suficie co daje 264cm. Stąd jak sądzę się taki wymiar w projektach bierze. Jednak aby mieć to 264cm musiałem zrobić wieniec stropowy odwrócony bo gdyby był standardowy wysokość urosła by o 10cm.

Jeżeli nie pasuje moduł wysokości pustaka do zaprojektowanej wysokości pomieszczeń można wymurować o pustak mniej i wylać wyższy wieniec lub np obmurować warstwą cegły na płasko lub na wozówkę, ewentualnie ciąć pustaki na wymiar gdy masz nadmiar czasu.

----------


## fotohobby

A kto się ma szczypac o te kilkanascie cm ?

----------


## atelega

> A kto się ma szczypac o te kilkanascie cm ?


"Uprzejmie donoszę że Pan... prowadzi budowę niezgodnie z wydanym pozwoleniem na budowę i zatwierdzonym projektem budowlanym....."

W najlepszym wypadku pozwolenie zamienne.

Przy takim budynku jak domek jednorodzinny dokładność wymiarów z projektu budowlanego powinna się zgadzać do kilku centymetrów.

----------


## fotohobby

Jestem ciekaw, kto to wychwyci. Murarze, jak sie im nie zaplaci ?

----------


## atelega

> Jestem ciekaw, kto to wychwyci. Murarze, jak sie im nie zaplaci ?


Jestem ciekawy Twojej miny jak już ktoś to wychwyci i na kabluje do nadzoru :wink:  Nigdy nie wiesz kiedy komuś zajdziesz za pazur.

Po to jest projekt i adaptacja projektu żeby budować zgodnie z nim.

----------


## fotohobby

Gdybym miał wybudowanie niezgodnie z projektem, to może mialbym taka minę.

Ale to tylko teoria
W praktyce, to moze wychwycić ktoś, kto ma dostęp do projektu i budynku. 
Widzę tylko kierownika i murarzy/dekarzy. Inni projektu już nie potrzebują.

----------


## _olo_

Losowo i sporadycznie przychodzi do odbioru komisja. Jeżeli starasz się o oddanie do użytkowania niezakończonej budowy to o ile mi wiadomo zawsze jest odbiór na budowie.
Nie wiem jak ze zmianą prawa budowlanego ale coś tam w ubiegłym roku było w temacie zwiększenia odpowiedzialności kierownika budowy za zgodność z projektem - o ile partactwa w budowie czy np niezgodności zbrojenia stropów, fundamentów, materiałów murów etc z projektem nie widać więc nie ma czego kontrolować o tyle zmierzyć to i owo by się wykazać jest bardzo łatwo.

----------


## atelega

> Gdybym miał wybudowanie niezgodnie z projektem, to może mialbym taka minę.
> 
> Ale to tylko teoria
> W praktyce, to moze wychwycić ktoś, kto ma dostęp do projektu i budynku. 
> Widzę tylko kierownika i murarzy/dekarzy. Inni projektu już nie potrzebują.


składając wniosek o pozwolenie na użytkowanie możesz spodziewać się kontroli, a tamci to napewno zmierzą to i owo.

----------


## surgi22

Na pewno atelega  :yes:  każdy dom w Polsce oddawany do użytkowania jest dokładnie mierzony  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## atelega

> Na pewno atelega  każdy dom w Polsce oddawany do użytkowania jest dokładnie mierzony


Czytanie ze zrozumieniem się kłania, pisze że można się spodziewać  kontroli a nie że zawsze jest.
Po drugie czytaj cały temat a nie tylko ostatni post zanim coś napiszesz.

----------


## fotohobby

> składając wniosek o pozwolenie na użytkowanie możesz spodziewać się kontroli, a tamci to napewno zmierzą to i owo.


Trzy domu oddane w  okolicy w ostatnim okresie, żadnych kontroli. 
Jak dostaną cynk, to przyjdą, rzecz oczywista.

----------


## atelega

> Trzy domu oddane w  okolicy w ostatnim okresie, żadnych kontroli. 
> Jak dostaną cynk, to przyjdą, rzecz oczywista.


Przypuszczam że w całym powiecie na żaden domek nie idą  :wink: 
Co nie zmienia faktu że należy budować zgodnie  z pozwoleniem

----------


## wojtek592

29 cm porotherm i do tego 15 cm styropianu lambda 0,031 grafit.
a z betonu koórkowego białego to bym stodoły nie postawił.
poza tym 29 cm udzwignie strop betonowy w skosacha nie wełna i k/g co potem pękaja.

----------


## maciek_knap

> 29 cm porotherm i do tego 15 cm styropianu lambda 0,031 grafit.
> a z betonu koórkowego białego to bym stodoły nie postawił.
> poza tym 29 cm udzwignie strop betonowy w skosacha nie wełna i k/g co potem pękaja.


Nośność Porothermu jest tak duża, że spokojnie wytrzyma strop monolityczny, który najlepiej tłumi hałasy i drgania. W przypadku betonu komórkowego trudno byłoby zastosować podobną konstrukcję, ze względu na zbyt niskie Mpa...

----------


## Michał Lewański

Ja też jestem zwolennikiem pustaków porotherm. System dryfix jest bardzo trafiony. Stawiałem dom z tego systemu i byłem pod wrażeniem jak sprawnie idzie praca. Złego zdania nie mogę powiedzieć o tym materiale.

----------


## Groszek80

> Ja też jestem zwolennikiem pustaków porotherm. System dryfix jest bardzo trafiony. Stawiałem dom z tego systemu i byłem pod wrażeniem jak sprawnie idzie praca. Złego zdania nie mogę powiedzieć o tym materiale.


Dryfix to nie materiał. To system spoinowania. Materiał to "zwykła" ceramika poryzowana, tyle że ma przeszlifowane krawędzie poziome  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Sądzisz kolego że przedmówca skoro stawiał dom w tej technologii nie wie tego  :cool:

----------


## Janek795

Ja również biorę na parter P30 Dryfix i na to 15cm styro co da mi  współczynnik 0,17 

W projekcie mam 25+20 ale zmieniam na 30 po pierwsze po to aby mieć większą akumulacyjność, po drugie strop monolityczny zgodnie z pierwotnym projektem będzie zachodził tylko 25cm - co zostawia mi dodatkowe 5cm. W ten sposób od podstawy stropu dalej w górę pójdzie P25 oraz styropian 20cm. To jeszcze lepiej dociepli użytkowe poddasze oraz pozwoli mi lepiej odizolować mostek jakim jest strop i wieniec.  Z tego co wiem można tez ów strop zrobić na 23cm a pozostałe 8 otoczyć pustakiem 8 cm - co też rozważam  :smile:

----------


## pollo_loco

Niegłupia decyzja o zamianie z 25 cm na 30 cm  :smile:  Oprócz lepszej akumulacyjności cieplnej zyskasz też trochę decybeli przy izolacyjności akustycznej ściany. Porotherm 30 cm ma trochę nietypowy wymiar, w związku z tym na każdy metr kwadratowy ściany przypada trochę więcej pustaków. Ja dostałem od murarzy kosztorys dla 25 i 30 cm i ten grubszy porotherm był trochę (jakieś 15%) droższy w robociźnie... To też warto uwzględnić przy kalkulacji  :smile:

----------

